# Leaving the cats overnight



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

My OH wants to take me away for a night 

Due to my pet sitters commitments (my mother in law ) I doubt I will have someone to come in to check on my babies.

They will still be indoor as would have been with us just under 6 weeks. 

We would be leaving about 1pm on the one day and returning about 2pm the next, so 25 hours.

They eat a mixture of wet and dried food, so I could leave extra dried food out and give then extra wet when we get home.

Do you think that this would be Ok? I won't let him book until I have had other views


----------



## martap (May 20, 2011)

Space Chick said:


> My OH wants to take me away for a night
> 
> Due to my pet sitters commitments (my mother in law ) I doubt I will have someone to come in to check on my babies.
> 
> ...


Have you considered buying automatic feeder? Im sure you wouldnt use it only this one time


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

I did think about it, they have a water fountain, so I am happy to buy gadgets for the babies


----------



## IzzyTwig (Jan 18, 2008)

I've left my cat overnight several times and she's always been fine. Just make sure they have fresh water and plenty of food. If you feed them twice a day be prepared for hungry cats when you arrive home. But they'll forgive you.


----------



## Kat1703 (Nov 22, 2011)

I booked a petsitter to come and check on ours (feed, litter, cuddle etc) when I knew we both wouldn't be there from 10am, until 1am, but that's just me - I tend to over worry


----------



## ~Cookie~ (Aug 7, 2010)

I would not leave Cookie overnight - well i hope i never need to!

But i do know it happens and from what i have heard they tend to cope ok. Is there not a friend/neighbour etc who could pop their head around the door?

The automatic feeder sounds like a good idea. 

I sometimes leave the radio on if i go out so maybe you could do this? And a light timer too? I am sure they will be fine as it is only a night.

Sounds lovely, have a good time if you do go!


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

We left our old cat Thomas overnight on a number of occasions and he was fine.

My concern was, whilst Harry and Sabrina have each other for company, we haven't had them that long yet. 

I think if I get an automatic feeder, and ensure the litter tray is cleaned before we leave then all should be well. 

I am swaying towards a night will be fine 

Thanks all!


----------



## Douglas (Dec 29, 2011)

Space Chick said:


> My OH wants to take me away for a night
> 
> Due to my pet sitters commitments (my mother in law ) I doubt I will have someone to come in to check on my babies.
> 
> ...


Yes, they will be absolutely fine. Extra dry food should be okay - some cats only eat dry. Personally I only would get a pet-sitter if I was gone for two nights or more. Cats aren't dogs - they are independent and happy to be left to get on. That isn't to say they wont give you a big welcome when you get home.

Are they indoor or outdoor cats? If indoor, it might be worth leaving an extra litter tray.

I think it really is down to you, if you think you will worry, ask a neighbour or friend to pop in in the morning and let you know they are alright.

BUT if they are very young (under 6 months) I wouldn't recommend leaving them for long - they need regular meals and socialising.


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

They are indoor at the moment as we only rescued them a month ago and are 2 and 3 years old.

They are happy, independent cats, so I think they should be fine... I hope!


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

they are selling the duo automatic cat feeders in aldi at the moment the C50 ones I think they are for under £20. 

I left mine overnight xmas day. Left them at 1pm and was back to feed them again the next day and they were fine. I wouldn't leave them longer than that without anyone going in though.


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

I left my 2 from about 4.30pm to 6.30pm the following day and they were completely fine. I left them extra food and lots of biscuits, plus an extra litter tray. 

They didnt eat all of their wet food but they got some before we left and I threw the old lot out when we got back and they got new stuff. 

One night is fine, 2 nights I would get someone to come and feed them and just make sure they were fine (I hoped to get someone to do it for me for the night but couldnt)

I was impressed with their non sulky behaviour, my other cat would sulk for hours if she was left but shes always been a brat


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

If you go the route of the automatic feeder, just be sure to test it a few times, before you go away, to ensure that it does work correctly.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Ours have been alone overnight quite a few times. They have 2 water fountains and enough food to last till we come home.
Sometines, Carol, my furry godmother, looks in on them, but that is more because she wants to have the cats to herself for a bit, than the cats needing any special care.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I have left Frankie overnight before and have used an automatic feeder, he has always been fine


----------



## Radar (Dec 4, 2011)

I think they should be ok hun, plenty of things to do and windows to look out of in your place so they will be able to occupy themselves

If you do get an auto feeder cheap buy another one and stick it up in the WIR roof upside down with corn in so the chooks get their daily corn too :biggrin:


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Brilliant idea Radar :thumbup1:


----------



## wellsandmittens (May 29, 2011)

We leave ours for one night from time to time and I am not sure they even notice we are gone  I think they will be fine, we use timed feeders (we bought two for this very situation so they get dinner and breakfast at their usual times) and also leave them some dry food just in case the feeders don't open or something. Dry is only a treat for ours so I think they like us to go away so they can stuff themselves on dry food!


----------



## Rylee (Oct 21, 2011)

Cloudygirl said:


> they are selling the duo automatic cat feeders in aldi at the moment the C50 ones I think they are for under £20.


Are these the ones that take 2 meals? (C20)

If it is the C50 which holds 5 meals i will be getting myself down to my nearest aldi as i need one of these.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Cloudygirl said:


> they are selling the duo automatic cat feeders in aldi at the moment the C50 ones I think they are for under £20.


Is it deffo Aldi hun as there is nothing on the web-site about these being in stock..... Was an old offer, before Christmas...?

I've also checked Lidl and they don't have them either.


----------

